# Spell DC When Casting From A Scroll



## Olaf the Stout (Jan 8, 2009)

Ok, I have looked and looked for this but I can't seem to find it anywhere in the PHB or SRD.  What is the DC of a spell when you cast it from a scroll?

Normally the DC of a spell is 10 + spell level + relevant ability modifier (i.e. Int for Wizards).

When you cast a spell from a scroll do you still use the person casting the spell's ability modifier to determine the DC?

I know that the caster level is determined by whatever it was set at when the scroll was made but I'm not sure about how the DC is determined.  Since I can't find anything on it in the PHB or SRD I imagine it just works the same way as if you had cast the spell normally, but I wonder if I am just missing something.

Can anyone help me?

Olaf the Stout


----------



## Alzrius (Jan 8, 2009)

I believe this is the answer, as found in the Saving Throws Against Magic Item Powers section of the SRD (emphasis mine):



> Magic items produce spells or spell-like effects. For a saving throw against a spell or spell-like effect from a magic item, the DC is 10 + the level of the spell or effect + the ability modifier of the minimum ability score needed to cast that level of spell.
> 
> Staffs are an exception to the rule. Treat the saving throw as if the wielder cast the spell, including caster level and all modifiers to save DC.
> 
> Most item descriptions give saving throw DCs for various effects, particularly when the effect has no exact spell equivalent (making its level otherwise difficult to determine quickly).


----------



## Corsair (Jan 8, 2009)

It goes by the minimum that it could be cast at.  So a scroll of a first level spell would need an 11 (+0) to cast, so it is DC 11 (10 + 1 Spell level + 0 ability).

From the SRD:



> SAVING THROWS AGAINST MAGIC ITEM POWERS
> 
> Magic items produce spells or spell-like effects. For a saving throw against a spell or spell-like effect from a magic item, the DC is 10 + the level of the spell or effect + the ability modifier of the minimum ability score needed to cast that level of spell.
> 
> Staffs are an exception to the rule. Treat the saving throw as if the wielder cast the spell, including caster level and all modifiers to save DC.


----------



## Vegepygmy (Jan 8, 2009)

DMG, page 214.


----------



## Noir le Lotus (Jan 8, 2009)

As it has been said, you use the minimal hability necessary for the DC of a scroll.

But the fact is that this rule means that the DC of a scroll is : 

10 + 1.5 x spell level.


----------



## Thanee (Jan 8, 2009)

Just to add to the chorus...



Olaf the Stout said:


> When you cast a spell from a scroll do you still use the person casting the spell's ability modifier to determine the DC?




This is a special feature of staffs, only they get this advantage. Normally, as the others have said, you just use the minimum ability score (i.e. Int 12 or DC 13 for a 2nd-level wizard spell from a scroll).

Bye
Thanee


----------



## irdeggman (Jan 8, 2009)

Also when spells can be different levels based on different classes the default classes are wizard and cleric.


----------



## Trance-Zg (Jan 9, 2009)

allthough the spell DC is 10+sl×1,5 round down, we put in a house rule that scrolls and wands use casters ability modifier for that spell because over the years we have noticed that scrolls are 99% used for non-DC spells.


----------



## StreamOfTheSky (Jan 9, 2009)

Trance-Zg said:


> allthough the spell DC is 10+sl×1,5 round down, we put in a house rule that scrolls and wands use casters ability modifier for that spell because over the years we have noticed that scrolls are 99% used for non-DC spells.




I allow scrolls and wands and so on crafted by the PCs to have a save DC based on their casting stat for no additional cost (as there's no factor for that in calculating cost).  Whether that's "RAW" or not depends on if you think the minimum required stat rule is there for simplicity and balance, you know, an "assume the minimum" guideline; or if you think the items cannot be made with a higher than minimum save DC (possibly introducing houserules to do so for extra cost).

I like allowing higher DCs, it encourages the players to take craft feats, something that at least IME they don't bother with.  And as you noted, all adhering to the minimum DC does is make offensive scrolls and wands nearly pointless.

I would not allow the PCs under normal circumstances to go out and buy a higher DC item, though.


----------



## milo (Jan 11, 2009)

In the past I have allowed a feat that lets the user of a wand or scroll use his main casting stat for wands and scrolls.  The Prereqs were craft wand, scribe scroll and 6 ranks in spellcraft.  This feat was more beneficial to wizards due to the ease of getting the prereqs for them.  
I also had another feat that let them use their caster level a number of times equal to their casting stat modifier per day.  The prereqs for this was the first feat and 10 ranks in spellcraft.  Seemed to be balanced when used.


----------

